# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  CGDA Mandola with cut capo

## ondrej

CGDA mandola with cut capo (2220 DAEA)

Red River Valley 



Ye Jacobites by Name 



Wannst in Himmi, sagt er, wuist kemma

----------

derbex, 

Seter

----------


## Seter

That's a Hora mandola right? How do you like it?

----------


## bbcee

Sounds great, ondrej - I recently acquired a mandola and am enjoying the heck out of it. I must give these a try! Many thanks for posting.

----------


## ondrej

> That's a Hora mandola right? How do you like it?


No, it is Mandola THOMANN EUROPE MANDOLA M1088 
I am very satisfied. It's a loud musical instrument.

----------


## ondrej

> Sounds great, ondrej - I recently acquired a mandola and am enjoying the heck out of it. I must give these a try! Many thanks for posting.


Thank you. 
Try Cut capo too, is an interesting thing.

----------

